# troppo sbattimento



## _Ciindy_

Hola!!
Haré la pregunta en español, espero que alguien me entienda ;P
Quería saber cuáles son los significados de las palabras "sbattimento" y "wale" en italiano. Las he sacado de la canción Wale del grupo italiano dARI.
Mi hermano tiene un amigo italiano, y le pregunté a él el significado de Wale y me dijo que no lo sabía, que era muy coloquial...
Espero que podáis ayudarme!!
Un saludo, y gracias de antemano


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Ciindy y bienvenid@ al Forum 

Tu pregunta se encuentra en el Forum correcto: Italiano-Español
Se admite un tema cada hilo ( 			 			 			---> Le regole / Las reglas <---)
Gracias.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## gatogab

Sbattimento = Ir pa'rriba y pa'bajo;pa'llá y pa'cá. Pa' toítos lados.


Tiene razón el amigo de tu hermano, es muy coloquial.


----------



## 0scar

Sin el contexto, o sea unas cuantas palabras antes y después de  _sbattimento,_  solo queda adivinar,  así que yo adivino que significa _trajín_.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Sin el contexto, o sea unas cuantas palabras antes y después de _sbattimento,_ solo queda adivinar, así que yo adivino que significa _trajín_.


Tampoco _'ajetreo'_ suena feo.
EDIT.
Mi diccionario me cuenta que _'ajetreo'_ significa _'corri corri' , 'sfacchinata'_


----------



## annapo

*Sbattimento* vuol dire: _fatica, stanchezza, fastidio, stress legati ad una qualche azione/situazione._

Ho pelato un chilo di patate, le ho lessate, le ho schiacciate con la forchetta, le ho passate con lo schiaccia patate, le ho impastate e dopo tutto questo *sbattimento*, il puré è anche venuto male!

Sono andata a Roma in corriera, ma la prossima volta ci andrò in aereo, troppo *sbattimento*!

Non rimettono mai le pratiche al loro posto *troppo sbattimento andare fino *in archivio.

Quando ho a cena gli amici, ordiniamo al take away, così non ho lo *sbattimento* di cucinare...


----------



## 0scar

Por lo que dice el De Mauro significa _trajín_, _ajetreo_ y también _enojo_.
Por lo que dice annapo es _abatimiento_.


----------



## chlapec

annapo no dice abatimiento (abbattimento) en ninguna parte, ni en los sinónimos (aunque haya una ligera relación con fatica y stanchezza), ni, por supuesto, en los ejemplos, en los que se puede utilizar, por ejemplo: 1)trajín/ajetreo; 2)trajín/ajetreo; 3)fastidio; 4)fastidio/ajetreo.


----------



## gatogab

El '_abatimiento'_ creo que se refiere al hecho de haberse perdido de ánimo. 
Uno che ha sbattuto a destra e sinistra, sotto e sopra _(trajín, ajetreo)_ può sentirse stanco  ma non significa che si sia arreso o abbattuto, con conseguente deppresione e senso di inadeguatezza.


----------



## _Ciindy_

Mmm.. muchas gracias a todos, me ha quedado mucho más claro 
De todos modos, os pongo aquí el trozo de la canción para, como dijo Oscar, saber el contexto; y también una traducción que he encontrado al español:

En italiano:
E allora dimmi Wale che cosa Wale Wale
Il cellulare ce l'ho già spento perché per me sei troppo sbattimento!
Per te quel che Wale
È quel che Wale Wale

En español:

entonces dime vale,  si tu me quieres vale
si mi movil ya esta apagado
porque por ti he hecho demasiado
porque lo que vale, es todo lo que vale
entonces dime vale,  si tu me quieres vale


Yo no tengo buenos conocimientos de italiano... sin embargo sé que la traducción no es buena :S
También tengo que decir que he visto en muchos sitios el título de la canción traducido como "tanto wale" o "lo que wale".
Gracias!!!


----------



## gatogab

> perché per me sei troppo sbattimento


porque para mi eres un constante _'trajín / ajetreo'._
Lo/la cansa. Pero si lo/la quiere, vale la pena _'lo sbattimento'_


----------



## _Ciindy_

Gracias!!!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Pero Vale es el diminutivo de Valentina, nombre de la chica de la que se habla en la canción


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> Pero Vale es el diminutivo de Valentina, nombre de la chica de la que se habla en la canción


Este nuevo dato cambia todo lo hecho hasta ahora.
¿Se llama Walentina?


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Con V. Valentina. No cambia mucho en realidad:



_Ciindy_ said:


> Mmm.. muchas gracias a todos, me ha quedado mucho más claro
> De todos modos, os pongo aquí el trozo de la canción para, como dijo Oscar, saber el contexto; y también una traducción que he encontrado al español:
> 
> En italiano:
> E allora dimmi *V*ale che cosa vale *V*ale
> Il cellulare ce l'ho già spento perché per me sei troppo sbattimento!
> Per te quel che *v*ale
> È quel che *v*ale *V*ale
> 
> En español:
> 
> entonces dime *V*vale, si tu me quieres¿Qué vale?v*V*ale
> si mi movil ya esta apagado
> porque por ti he hecho demasiado
> porque lo que vale, es todo lo que vale, *V*ale
> 
> 
> 
> Yo no tengo buenos conocimientos de italiano... sin embargo sé que la traducción no es buena :S
> También tengo que decir que he visto en muchos sitios el título de la canción traducido como "tanto wale" o "lo que wale".
> Gracias!!!



Además quiero decir que la canción puede que no tenga mucho sentido, considerado quien la canta, un grupo de chicos famosos por esta canción que todavía tienen que grabar otro álbum.
Según Wikipedia, el titúlo sería "Vale (tanto vale)", pero el teclado del ordenador no funcionaba, y el título acabó teniendo la W.


----------



## gatogab

El hilo se refiere a "* troppo sbattimento ".*
Si seguimos con la historia "WALE-VALE", Lauretta le pone el candado a la hebra y buenas noches.


----------



## annapo

ElFrikiChino said:


> Con V. Valentina. No cambia mucho en realidad:
> 
> Según Wikipedia, el titúlo sería "Vale (tanto vale)", pero el teclado del ordenador no funcionaba, y el título acabó teniendo la W.


 

A me pare che tutta la canzone ruoti attorno al gioco di parole *"Vale"* = nome proprio diminutivo di Valentina o Valeria, (chissà)
e la flessione verbale *"vale" = valere, avere importanza, aver valore, contare *

Anna


----------



## gatogab

*



"vale" = valere, avere importanza, aver valore, contare 

Click to expand...

*Così è sembrato anche a me, perciò azzardai quella interpretazione.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Certo. Infatti a volte è scritto *vale* e altre *Vale*, con la maiuscola, come il nome.


----------



## gatogab

Che sia un giocherellare con le parole per far più simpatica o) la canzone?


----------

